# Brining mullet, baking powder or baking soda?



## Funkey Bunker (Dec 7, 2005)

When I fished off-shore, we would brine our baits with salt and baking POWDER. On this forum they seem to like baking SODA. Which do you prefer?
Thanks Bob


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I have never used baking powder or baking soda . I do use un iodized salt, or kosher salt. I I have also heard that iodized salt is o k . I do not think it smells the same as fresh bait that way . More like "mullet jerky" or "shrimp jerky". But it is certainly more tough than fresh. It is also available in December.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Never heard of using Baking Powder but I know guys who use Baking SODA .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Baking Soda from what I have been told.

Hey Thom how ya been?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Baking soda and powder are both the same thing, sodium bicarbonate. The difference is baking powder has an acid (usually cream of tartar) pre mixed in to help leavening where as soda needs to be mixed with an acid to help your baked goods rise in the oven.


----------



## Funkey Bunker (Dec 7, 2005)

OK! baking SODA it is!
Thanks guys.
Bob


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Funkey Bunker said:


> When I fished off-shore, we would brine our baits with salt and baking POWDER. On this forum they seem to like baking SODA. Which do you prefer?
> Thanks Bob


I think (hope) you are mistaken - ballyhoo brine uses baking SODA, not powder. If you were using baking powder, you were doing it wrong (at least according to everything I've read). (Some use other ingredients, like borax (washing soda) but I think this is likely a result from a similarity in names like what caused you to use (or think you used) baking powder ) The baking soda helps preserve color, the salt toughens the ballyhoo (or other bait) all intended to make the bait look better. For still fishing (not trolling) some will add garlic to the salt (and maybe baking soda). 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe if I needed my baits to be bigger I could use the baking powder and they would swell up like baking powder biscuits ;-). Rory, thanks for letting us know why the baking soda is added. I have never used it, now I know why I might want to consider it.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Rory said to add garlic, that is sounding more like "fish jerky to me". Why do I have this strange interest in eating good bait?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

What is wrong with fresh bait?? You need fresh bait everyday or atleast every other day. I dont mean go to the shop and buy more of the same 3 day old batch, Catch fresh....


----------

